# November 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Dec 12, 2018)

Congratulations to @molested_cow for "Number 1 in MTB photography".  Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 12, 2018)

Big congrats! I knew it was special when I first saw it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 12, 2018)

Very good winning image, wel done.......


----------



## otherprof (Dec 12, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @molested_cow for "Number 1 in MTB photography".  Well done.


Bravo! And even more applause for the way you caught the light in the lower right corner!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 12, 2018)

Shouldn’t this be November winner?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 12, 2018)

Congratulations on the win. This is a lovely photograph. Well-done!


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 12, 2018)

Well deserved

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## D7K (Dec 13, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Shouldn’t this be November winner?


Fixed.  That's what I get when I try to do things at work.


----------



## mike52t (Dec 13, 2018)

I am mesmerized by this photo. Congratulations.


----------



## goooner (Dec 13, 2018)

Congrats, well deserved


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow thank you all, definitely quite an honor to even be nominated, let alone win! Guess what, this photo was taken about a year ago. I am heading back to the same place this weekend for another trip, hopefully I'll come back with something to share with ya'all!


----------



## beni_hung (Dec 16, 2018)

Congrats! Very nice photograph!


----------



## CherylL (Dec 16, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2018)

Stellar image!  Congratulations.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 21, 2018)

Very nice.  I'll bet the hike to get there was just as rewarding.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 21, 2018)

Awesome work, congratulations. Ed


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 21, 2018)

Awesome Image.Congrats.


----------



## Philmar (Jan 4, 2019)

Epic photo


----------

